# Slot car hobby and shows.......



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I have been doing this for almost 30 years as a serious collector. Some have been doing it longer, some less. We all have the same feelings when it coms to slot cars. They are the fond memories of our past in a world full of personal and international turmoil. We find refuge in the hobby as we anticipate the delivery of a package we bought on Ebay, a shipment from a fellow collector, a flea market purchase, a tag sale find, or a 500 mile trip to attend a show like Tommy and I do regularly. We all love this hobby, that is our common bond. No show is "better" than the others. It is what you personally get out of the total show experience. For me it is the camaraderie before, during and after the shows that make it an enormous amount of FUN for me. Some like to express their enthusiasm and unintentionally can step on other's toes. We all have and are entitled to our own opinions but one thing is for sure...........
WE ALL AGREE THIS IS THE GREATEST HOBBY IN THE WORLD!!!!! Bob Beers


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I myself have never had the chance to make one of your shows " would love too "... I did get the chance to go to the Midwest show a yr ago or so. Had a blast meeting the guys off of HT and found some great deals. I have had a chance to meet up with some guys from OKC " some really great guys." We plan on trying to get together once a month. My wife and I are going to the St.Louis show this yr " can't wait!! " Looking forward to meeting more HT guys there.. Johnny


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Well said Mr. Beers! Here Here.. 

Tom


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

I have been to pleny of shows and meet six people proclaimimg to have 1000's Of cars for sale at their home.Been To all their homes, they had the cars, I almost went into shock! Low price wise and mint condition wise but they were all wrong on the numbers.They each had between 1000 and 120,000 slotcars each.At this point I think I am only going to shows to look for a black/wht/orange/red gmc astro cab! What I am simply saying is their is no such thing as a bad show for me!Info wise,discount or price wise, parts wise, meeting people who sell out of their homes wise! Keep up the good work bob!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I go to the shows to have fun. Have gone to shows broke with just enough money to get in, I don't care if I find or sell anything. It is all about the people and the fun!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Other than my brothers and a few childhood friends, the first slotcar friends I met where you Bob, and Tom, at a toy show, I think it was in Gilbersville,Pa. around 18-20 years ago. I remember finding a red alpha romeo and a red/white/blue #6 afx javelin. both for $10 each, a hotwheels guy had them in his hundreds of diecast, I scoped them out right away.

Tom had a nice display case filled with a rainbow of resin willys, all finished for $40 each. After spending my $20 I didn't have enough left, but it was great meeting you guys then.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Welll said, Mr Beers! And Willys as well. Over the 25 years I have been involved with the show, my interest has ebbed and flowed. Even at the times when the slot cars were in the background of my interest, I never missed the shows because of the people as much as anything. The same goes for racing. Without good people to share the enthusiasm, it's just cars running around a track. Best Hobby Ever
(in my humble opinion) Al


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

AMEN Mr. Aurora. I went to my first show in Dalton Illinois back in 1997. I didn't know it at that time, I was going to make all the great friends I have made over the last 15 years. Slot car collecting is the best hobby world. A big thanks to Charlie, Al, Bob, Tom and the Minnesota Mafia. :wave:


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I would have to agree with Bob. I am in Oklahoma and there are not any slot cars in Oklahoma. I have traveled to Chicago and Stlouis several times over the years. I attended Bob's Show in 2012 and 2013, it was most certainaly to meet all the great people and to go to Hooters the night before. it's nice to put a face with people I have bought from and sold to through the years. so much knowledge gained from these guys.

I will have to say that the shows were much better PRE EBAY. still some of my best memories and I have made some good friends.
thanks To the all guys that spend countless hours and effort to put these shows together.
keep this great hobby alive.

Tom Gallaway


----------

